# What's Your Favorite Youtube Channel?



## Dragon64 (Oct 15, 2022)

I have several that I enjoy but I get the most excited when there is a new episode of Drawfee. It's a drawing/comedy channel but it is also total chaos. There is a reason why they apologize at the end of every video


----------



## sushy (Oct 15, 2022)

I have never heard of that channel before! Nice to hear about some new YouTube channels. My current favourite channel is GundamInfo, because they have all kinds of Gundam episodes there


----------



## nineret (Oct 16, 2022)

Hm.. my favorite channel was How to Basic , basically a normal tutorial channel. after you watch for a while. You'll know that Chaos will happen soon.


----------



## palta_aguacate (Oct 18, 2022)

one of my favorite channels is viperconcept, he did plenty of racing/car games related content (Gran Turismo, Forza, Modellista, Driver, DIRT, etc)


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 18, 2022)

VSauce granted mainly from back in the day as Michael as largely branched out and become less frequent.
Karl Jobst, Summoning Salt, Aba & Preach, and Jaimers.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 18, 2022)

Honestly I watch a lot of car revival channels puddins fab shop, vice grip garage, mortske repair etc


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 27, 2022)

KLR Productions makes hilarious videos. Here's one:


----------



## CreachureComforts (Oct 28, 2022)

I like 8-Bit-Guy for old computery stuff, and for his presentation style

If Twitch archive channels count, I like Vargskelethor's channel since I'm almost never around when he's live. The whole Vinesauce team in general, really


----------



## Joni (Oct 28, 2022)

That's hard to decide: NileRed, Applied Science, Exposions&Fire


----------



## T0ast3r (Nov 9, 2022)

That's a tough decision, but for me it's a four-way tie between GrayStillPlays, Jammidodger, Emkay and Eddsworld


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

I watched Markiplier and Jacksepticeye in my childhood, and still watch them to this day! I have a few others like AustinJohnPlays and Dawko, but I think Mark and Sean are my favs


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 9, 2022)

mine XD or one of my friends has one called Collective Music Studios


----------



## Rap_Daniel (Nov 9, 2022)

I watch Jacksepticeye a lot, and also recently started watching Markiplier too!


----------

